# Bacterial infection



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

On Sunday evening I noticed a tiny bald patch on Kirby's nose! Looked like a scratch - by morning it was a bigger bald patch! 

Took him to my vet who thinks it is a bacterial infection!
He is on antibiotics for a week - back to vet next Monday! 

I'm asking for good wishes for him please, Kirby has pancretitus & epi so it 'could' be and immune system problem, I'm praying it is just an infection! 

Sara & Kirby Kid x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope the antibiotics works for him.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, sweet Kirby--stay strong and ease your mommy's mind 

please keep us posted


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby boy : ( Keeping you in my thoughts and Bijoux sends you good vibes. Hoping you just stuck your nose where it didn't belong


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Sending great thoughts and saying Prayers to fast Healing.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you x 
after 3 days of tablets i think his nose looks a bit better / its 100% not worse, so thats a good start.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope it heals quickly!!! Poor baby. I bet he's handling this better than you, huh?
They always seem so brave and strong, I think dogs have much higher tolerance 
for pain than us. And only "freak out" when it is completely necessary.
I try to stay calm when my babies are hurt, but inside I always 
over analyse and worry way too much. Hope you aren't stressing.
Sending good, healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks LS, yes Kirby is happy and not worried at all - on the other hand I AM !!! Kirby is so very precious and as he was so poorly as a puppy he is rather fragile ..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, that just proves to me yet again that you are a good, caring, loving owner/mama,
please keep us updated on how it works out. Hopefully it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh no...poor little Kirby....he has had enough to deal with already, will keep him in my prayers....


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I THINK Kirby's skin looks a little better today


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hows Kirby doing ? Hugs to him from the girls:daisy:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Kirby is fine - Vet is really pleased, there is hair growing on his bald patches   

He has another week of antibiotics just to be sure and only has to go back if it looks bad again ... Happy me


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for caring xxxxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cream Chi's said:


> Kirby is fine - Vet is really pleased, there is hair growing on his bald patches
> 
> He has another week of antibiotics just to be sure and only has to go back if it looks bad again ... Happy me


That is wonderful news Sara...I pray the antibiotics clear up that infection 100% and Kirby doesn't have any more problems...that little man has went thru enough health issues already ! :love7:


----------

